# Anyone have any ideas?



## TOPDOLA (Mar 2, 2003)

I want to lowrider paint the white top. Ive seen it done on another car with a white top and it looks amazing. If someone could give me some pattern ideas or photoshop my pic it would be very helpful. thanks.


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

wuts lowrider paint


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

lowriderpaint


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jun 9 2003, 03:31 PM
> *lowriderpaint
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol nice lowrider paint


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

its my first attempt at PS'ing a car so gimme a break ok? lol


----------



## 3rdCoast_Kobra (Nov 10, 2002)

Lowriderpaint? Is that some sort of special brand of paint? Does LRM make paint now? :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

come on you know what he means guys that fucked up but that picture if fucken funny as fuck











SHAVE THE HANDLES FOR SURE...


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPDOLA_@Jun 8 2003, 01:58 PM
> *I want to lowrider paint the white top. Ive seen it done on another car with a white top and it looks amazing. If someone could give me some pattern ideas or photoshop my pic it would be very helpful. thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 who are you and how do you lowriderpaint??


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

oh do you mean something like this???










or this


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

oldest paint topic


----------



## 956meskin (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

